# Bringing my car from canada



## Daprince86 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey, I have canadian and egyptian citizenship. I have permenantly moved to Egypt. I have a 2007 mazda3 hatchback with 100k kilometers on it. Does anyone know the process of bringing it to Egypt, or is it even worth bringing it. Someone told me taxes are real high and I might as well sell it and buy something here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

Forget about bringing it, the taxes and paper work involved are just not worth it...


----------



## Daprince86 (Sep 3, 2014)

hmmm, yes a few people have gave me that opinion :/ oh well looks like I'll be car shopping soon. Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If was worth while then the country would be flooded with cars from overseas.. but you don't see any so that is a good indicator on how difficult it is


----------



## aziza66 (May 10, 2008)

Getting it into the country isn't a problem. I can provide you with someone who can help you out. The car will pay a lot of customs cause I assume it is 2.0 ltr.
100 k is also a lot, probably it will need a lot of service and parts won't be easy to find cause in Egypt the 1.6 ltr. models are the one sold.
I know in Canada you won't get much when selling it, but still it is better than bringing it to Egypt. Shipping cost will be around $5000.


----------



## Daprince86 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ya, the resale value in canada is close to the customs id pay here. I am pretty sure ill be selling it in canada and repurchasing something here soon. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

you cannot bring it unless you were the first owner AND bought it on the model year and not later.


----------

